# 2186 Rocker arm bolt broken



## Zak62592 (Jul 10, 2013)

Received a 2186 for free. Previous owner said it had low compression. Assumed it was head gasket so I went ahead and started tearing at it.

When I removed the valve cover I noticed the rocker arm, pushrod, and bolt were all out of there place. Upon further inspection I saw that the bolt completely sheared off!



















How would I go about getting this little sucker out? Already broke a left handed drill bit, and don't really want to get a $120 head. Help?? Thank you


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Zak62592 said:


> Received a 2186 for free. Previous owner said it had low compression. Assumed it was head gasket so I went ahead and started tearing at it.
> 
> When I removed the valve cover I noticed the rocker arm, pushrod, and bolt were all out of there place. Upon further inspection I saw that the bolt completely sheared off!
> 
> ...


*******************************************************
Rather than attempting to use a portable drill, remove the head and clamp it to a drill press table and drill at a very slow speed with cutting oil. You'll probably be using a RH bit but that's ok. I'd remove the other stud to get a reference for maximum depth possible. At minimum two new studs and head gasket required.


----------

